# Nor Cal Rally



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi all,

Well, just one week to go and we will be at the rally! Can hardly wait.

The countdown continues!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Leaving first thing sat but I am ready to go now! Weather should be in the 80's.
Anybody know if the river is slow or fast? wide?
I was thinking about a blow up boat for my 8yr daughter to play with but I may wait till we get there to decide.
I have been sccoping the area for stuff to do and it looks like plenty.

C-YA soon!
Ed


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

4ME said:


> Leaving first thing sat but I am ready to go now! Weather should be in the 80's.
> Anybody know if the river is slow or fast? wide?
> I was thinking about a blow up boat for my 8yr daughter to play with but I may wait till we get there to decide.
> I have been sccoping the area for stuff to do and it looks like plenty.
> ...


Hi Ed,
If you have wi fi there maybe you could email us about the flow of the river or post it here. Also, if there is anything else we need to bring, let us know.
Drive carefully and see you there on Wed.
Thanks,
Trish


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't wait, will bring the trailer home this weekend to get it ready. My Son is bringing his blow up raft if he can find it, so hope the river is running slow. Sure hope we can get wifi at camp but some how i doubt it. The real bummer is that I won't be camping next to a Outbacker now since the ones next to me canceled so will have SOB's on both sides of me. I'm sure looking forward to getting out of this valley heat.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bill,
How dare you call us SOB's!!! LOL
Did you forget that you guys are right next to us? You are in #11 and we are in #14 which are right next to each other believe it or not.
So, get happy!!! We are going to be your neighbors!
just don't snore too loud! And don't blame it on Lynda!

Trish


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I'll post as much as I can. I will try for some pics too.
Anybody else planning on any fishing?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> Bill,
> How dare you call us SOB's!!! LOL
> Did you forget that you guys are right next to us? You are in #11 and we are in #14 which are right next to each other believe it or not.
> So, get happy!!! We are going to be your neighbors!
> ...


Oh good, I saw your number was 14 so though it was 3 spots away, now I'm very happy







We need to set a time and place to meet and caravan there. Plus we need to decide what channel to meet on with the walkie talkies.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Bill,
> How dare you call us SOB's!!! LOL
> Did you forget that you guys are right next to us? You are in #11 and we are in #14 which are right next to each other believe it or not.
> So, get happy!!! We are going to be your neighbors!
> ...


Oh good, I saw your number was 14 so though it was 3 spots away, now I'm very happy







We need to set a time and place to meet and caravan there. Plus we need to decide what channel to meet on with the walkie talkies.
[/quote]

Yes we do! We will email you or text you. sound good?


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Two weeks ago the water level was deep enough for the rafts, swimming and over 7 ft deep in the middle, the water flow was minimal, but should not be a problem. Temp there today was 97 degrees (I have a friend staying there for the last 2 days). I can hardly wait!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> I can't wait, will bring the trailer home this weekend to get it ready. My Son is bringing his blow up raft if he can find it, so hope the river is running slow. Sure hope we can get wifi at camp but some how i doubt it. The real bummer is that I won't be camping next to a Outbacker now since the ones next to me canceled so will have SOB's on both sides of me. I'm sure looking forward to getting out of this valley heat.


Bill,
They Wi Fi in the camp site. As far as I remember you can get it at the sites we are in. We moved our site to 18. There is someone in 16 but they are leaving the 23rd.
Katie


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Looking forward to it!

Here some info on fishing I found on the web:

The Russian River is a year-round fishery. Late Fall begins the Steelhead run, and continues through April. Next comes the "Mighty" Shad, April through June. Summertime is Prime time for Smallmouth Bass, Bluegill, and Carp. The Russian River is a "barbless- hook" river all year. Check California Dept. of Fish and Game regulations for specific bag limits and rules. Access spots and fishing hole maps as well as regulation books can be obtained at any of the local tackle shops.

Rules
Barbless hooks year round
No bait April 1st through November 1st

Resources
King's Sport and Tackle in downtown Guerneville is a great source for fishing information. They sell all the bait, tackle, licenses targeted at the Russian River and have up to date information on fishing conditions.

Ocean Fish
Salmon - Halibut - Rock Cod - Ling Cod - Albacore Tuna - and others


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Awesome job Husker92.

Great information.
See you there!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> I can't wait, will bring the trailer home this weekend to get it ready. My Son is bringing his blow up raft if he can find it, so hope the river is running slow. Sure hope we can get wifi at camp but some how i doubt it. The real bummer is that I won't be camping next to a Outbacker now since the ones next to me canceled so will have SOB's on both sides of me. I'm sure looking forward to getting out of this valley heat.


Bill,
They Wi Fi in the camp site. As far as I remember you can get it at the sites we are in. We moved our site to 18. There is someone in 16 but they are leaving the 23rd.
Katie
[/quote]

OK sounds good, thanks for that info.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

3 Days and counting!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

2 days to go
can't wait


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

almost loaded up! We've got the itch and cannot wait.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well one more work day then maybe we can get finished loading. Sure hope it is cool there I have been on roofs all week in this hot weather and I need a break from the heat.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Talked with a friend that is there tonight at the current temp is 56 degrees, a far cry from 104 that was the temp on Saturday. I believe it will be mid 80's during the day and high 50's to low 60's in the evening. 
See everyone there!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Only 1 more day everyone!

See you there!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

trailer is washed, almost loaded up. hope to be on the road around 10:00 am tomorrow.

darrel & katie


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

It was nice meeting everyone! Chabbie1 great job!! Looking forward to the next one.

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

husker92, we went to say goodbye this morning, but you were long gone!

We also had the best time! 
It was fun meeting all you nice OB's. 
Already waiting for next years!
VVRRRMM, thanks for doing the shirts and thanks for bringing Coda! Wendell will be missing him!
drobe5150, thanks for the welcome hour! 
N70Q, thanks for the astronomy class and for all the firewood. Our campfire wouldn't have been the same!
Hope to see everyone again,
Chabbie1


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well back from a great rally, Trish (Chabbie1) did a outstanding job setting things up and making sure everyone had a good time. The weather was great not to hot and cool in the evenings so a fire felt good. I really enjoy meeting everyone, had a really good time and enjoyed everyone's company. Can't wait for the next rally.

Will upload pictures soon.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

What a good looking group of Outbackers! I love the hayride....reminded me of Fall. Looks like you all had a great time.....well, Coda didn't look too happy.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

would lOVED to have been there! glad you all had a great time. Can you imagine camping without Outbackers?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok, who's in for next years and who's going to plan it?


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

While Wendell might be missing Koda, I hear Shelby won't!


----------

